# Is it ok/safe...



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

to store open bags of granular lawn items in a wooden shed outside in the backyard? I'm trying to avoid storing open bags inside the house/basement if possible. Thx


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Is it covered? I store all my lawn stuff in my 8x12 unconditioned shed. I've had an open bag of 10-10-10 in there that I use from time to time for 2+ years now. I also have an open bag of ammonium sulfate (for 1 year) and urea (< 1 year). There might be a little additional clumping, but nothing you can't crumble with your hands.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I know some here store open bags in sealed 5 gallon buckets to help keep moisture out.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Yes I would store them in 5 gallon buckets.
Here are some great lids.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2254


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use buckets for open stuff. Bags are not perfectly sealed. They have holes and tears, etc. The key is to keep them dry.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

TLFU said:


> to store open bags of granular lawn items in a wooden shed outside in the backyard? I'm trying to avoid storing open bags inside the house/basement if possible. Thx


For partial bags of leftover stuff, I roll the open top of the bag as far down as it will go (so it touches the rest of the bag with product still in it) and place about a 10" strip of duct tape right across it, perpendicular to the "roll" to hold it down and keep the roll sealed. My storage "shed" is one full bay of a large unheated garage. Seasonal products except seed (it gets hot up there) go in the attic over the same garage. Never had an issue.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you ALL for your feedback.

My unconditioned shed is covered.
I've a Lowes 5 Gal bucket and a lid, but I use it to mix liquid and such. I like the bucket idea. Though, I wonder if these 30-50 lbs/bag granular stuff would fit in a bucket (also the cost/bucket/bag could add up quickly..  ).

I'm happy to hear that keeping these bags in the shed would be fine for the most part (I think I'll try duct-taping method).

Thanks again everyone for your suggestions. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This is an old pic, but I felt the small investment in buckets and lids was worth it for the organization and keeping moisture out. I've done the roll/ductape method and been burned.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I use the Hudson Exchange HDPE 5 gal bucket with a Gamma Seal lid bought separately. They are used for food storage and FDA approved, so I figured they were my best bet to keep moisture out. I think each bucket ended up being around $25. I use them for all of my granular preemergents and fertilizers, etc. no problems so far


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

@dfw_pilot where did you get those labels? Did you get the bag labels online and then blow them up and tape them to the buckets?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes - printed from the PDF's on the MSDS section of SiteOne. OCD? Of course.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> OCD? Of course.


No, I like it. I'm stealing it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OCD? Of course.
> ...


I like it. I would probably print them on something like these.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just place the empty bag inside the bucket and place masking tape with the sharpied name of what's inside.


----------

